# Doggy insurance



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I have been thinking of investing in some insurance for the girls. How many of you guys have it. And is it very expensive????

Lori


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

We haven't done it, yet... but will probably do so soon. $30/month per dog sounds about right. It's less if you get "emergency-only" coverage and a bit more if you get full coverage, including dental. 

Depends on your needs.


----------



## arica0523 (May 21, 2008)

I don't have emergency insurance but I do have preventative care plan with Banfield, the vets inside of Petsmart. I love it and it have different levels that cover things such as a spay/ neuter or a yearly dental cleaning. There is a one time fee of around 70 bucks and then you are charged 19.99 or more a month. All levels include all vaccines, routine fecal, deworming, etc...All visits are free you could come everyday if you wanted and there is a discount on some items that are not included. For example they cover vaccines but not Benadryl but if you get a Benadryl injection it is discounted.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi has insurance, we've had it for about two years. I think it's about $40 a month for the plan I picked, which covers absolutely anything that could happen to her.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

I have been investigating insurance for ItZy also. 
One of them is from the ASPCA.
http://www.aspcapetinsurance.com/

At our Vet. appt. tomorrow I plan on seeing what pamphlets they have available there also.


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

I need to look in to that. Iam going to ask my vet about it


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I think the insurance is great,however my vet does not accept 1 policy!


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

we thought about it but decided to put it on hold for now. will prob go with the emergency insur. my vet don't take it either but you file the paper work with the pet insur. co. and they reimburse you for what you pay out of pocket.


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

petinsurancereviews.com is a great tool. We have Embrace insurance for our puppy. Be careful which one you pick..........and be sure you know what you are getting for your monthly fee. I like the fact that we are covererd for actual expenses and pretty much everything except wellness care. I also have RX coverage and Continuing Care.....$46 a month with $5k deductible but that all depends on the age of your pet.


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

My insurance is £8.49 a month, although I think it's going up to £9.99 a month now. I definitely recommend it - Baby has developed a skin condition and if it wasn't for insurance I'd be paying over £1000 to get her better again! You never know what might happen to your chi - and if they develop something before you get them insured, then no insurance company will cover it. 

Try to get insurance that covers for life though.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Rah said:


> My insurance is £8.49 a month, although I think it's going up to £9.99 a month now. I definitely recommend it - Baby has developed a skin condition and if it wasn't for insurance I'd be paying over £1000 to get her better again! You never know what might happen to your chi - and if they develop something before you get them insured, then no insurance company will cover it.
> 
> Try to get insurance that covers for life though.


Gemma, could i ask what insurer your with? it sounds great, soo cheap


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I just have pet car insurance. IF there in the car with us and were in an acident my insurance covers everything.


----------



## ola amigo (Jan 11, 2008)

Get insurance as soon as possible. I had Amigo insured and thank god I did cause he was run over recently and the bill came to nearly three thousand pounds. I could never of paid that and so would of ended up in debt if not insured. His insurance costs me thirteen pounds a month. great investment.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Well..I'm going to the vet to get their nails clipped. I'm going to ask about it there  Thanks guys for all of the info!

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok....I talked to the vet, and they reommend this place. http://www.petsbest.com/
They have info on others, but most of their customers use this one, since it is one of the best out there. Funny..because this is the one I was checking out before I talked to them.

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

ola amigo said:


> Get insurance as soon as possible. I had Amigo insured and thank god I did cause he was run over recently and the bill came to nearly three thousand pounds. I could never of paid that and so would of ended up in debt if not insured. His insurance costs me thirteen pounds a month. great investment.


Wow..that's around $5000.00 US dollars. Definatly a good investment!

Lori


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Unfortunately Petsbest is not available in my state. Hrumph! I am still looking though. Glad you have found a good one.


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

pompom said:


> Gemma, could i ask what insurer your with? it sounds great, soo cheap


MoreThan  

They cover each separate condition for life - up to £7000. 

Although it's a £70 excess, and when theyr'e over 9 years old it's £70+20% of the bill.


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

One of the topics I explored in depth and wrote about is Pet Insurance. If you'd like to read it:
http://www.AnimalsIndex.com/insurance.html


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

tlspiegel said:


> One of the topics I explored in depth and wrote about is Pet Insurance. If you'd like to read it:
> http://www.AnimalsIndex.com/insurance.html


Great article. Thanks soo much 

Lori


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

Happy to Help!


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

That is a great article!!!


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

Thank you.  I've written more than 60 articles on pet care and information.


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

Do you have links to other Chi related articles (that you wrote)? I'd love to read them!!


----------

